# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Se Vende Harina de Maca Orgánica

## QualityFood

Se vende Harina Orgánica de MAca negra, amarilla, roja.
Harina de Yacón y Harina de Camu Camu premium 
más información: qualityfoodperu.comTemas similares: Busco compradores de harina de maca y maca entera. Harina de Banana organica y convencional HARINA DE MACA / HARINA DE MACA GELATINIZADA CURSO NACIONAL DE  PRODUCCIÓN ORGÁNICA  DE MACA  DE EXPORTACIÓN - "MACA PERUANA PARA EL MUNDO" Artículo: Exportaciones de harina de maca crecieron 57.4% entre enero y febrero

----------


## lbsilvina

Cómo puedo saber las diferencias entre las distintas variedades, y otra consulta, el precio es el mismo para las tres?, saludos.   turbocompresor

----------


## lbsilvina

Muchas gracias por el mensaje y la respuesta.   turbocompresor

----------

